# Drug free kid of 22 years turns dealer



## xbocax (Mar 24, 2010)

so today i found a bag on the floor
opened it 
smelled it and was like i found weed!
look at it and im curious because ive never seen weed in a disc form before
also funny becuz i dont do drugs
show it to my friend and apparently its kief
dunno wtf kief is but he tells me what its worth
and now im sellin it haha
hopefully this can pay for all my parking tickets
so i guess i can say i was a drug dealer at one point in my life now


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 24, 2010)

thats so XVX man....haha i really would not put this online........


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 24, 2010)

You would pay your parking tickets?


----------



## steelcitybrew (Mar 24, 2010)

Id smoke it, the only hash I know around here that comes in pucks is bubble hash. What colour?


----------



## xbocax (Mar 24, 2010)

like army green


----------



## christianarchy (Mar 24, 2010)

im straight edge too but i've sold found weed and dumpstered alcohol before, "its my choice!"


----------



## steelcitybrew (Mar 24, 2010)

bahh army green eh,
good find though!


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 12, 2010)

dealers should be straight edge they'll make more money that way. I could have really made bank when I was dealing but most of my profit went in my veins, up my nose or down my throat.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Aug 11, 2011)

steelcitybrew said:


> Id smoke it, the only hash I know around here that comes in pucks is bubble hash. What colour?



Yes....that's how we make it, to look like HOCKEY PUCKS! EH! Hahaha, I should take some pix of a warped, distorted hydraulic (bottle jack and beams) press! These things take a beating! Who knew I beams could bend so much!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 18, 2011)

> I could have really made bank when I was dealing but most of my profit went in my veins, up my nose or down my throat.


right?!


----------

